# Serializable JText Area



## flaky38 (21. Jun 2006)

Hi,

ich möchte eine JTextArea(oder ein String Array würde es auch tun) mit hilfe von Serialisierung von ein Server an alle Client verschicken.
Aber der Zeit meckert Eclipse, dass ich den JTextArea  in Strings zuerst umwandeln muss. 
kann jemand mir helfen?

ein Ausschnitt aus meinem Code :


```
private ObjectOutputStream objectschick;
private String[][] test;

FileOutputStream f_out = new FileOutputStream( test);
objectschick = new ObjectOutputStream (f_out);
```

FileOutputStream f_out = new FileOutputStream( test);
bei zeile bekomme ich den Vorschlag von Eclipse dass ich in ein String umwandeln soll

Viel Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Lim_Dul (21. Jun 2006)

```
FileOutputStream f_out = new FileOutputStream( test);
```

FileOutputStream = Schreibe in eine Datei:



> A file output stream is an output stream for writing data to a File or to a FileDescriptor.



Und dann muss test natürlich ein Dateiname sein, der ist nunmal ein String.


----------



## flaky38 (21. Jun 2006)

Wie is der Befehl für JTextArea versenden?(oder String [][] ) versenden?
hat jemand vielleicht ein BspCode?


----------



## flaky38 (21. Jun 2006)

Also ich glaube wenn die JTextArea in ein Object packe und dann mit hilfe ObjectOutStream versende dann müsste das funktionieren oder?

Kann jemand mir da weiterhelfen?

```
ObjectInputStream oin = new ObjectInputStream( 
                new xxxxxx( ASCIIWelt) );
		 
		ASCIIWelt = (JTextArea)oin.readObject();
		
		ObjectOutputStream oout = new ObjectOutputStream(
                new xxxxxxx(ASCIIWelt) );
		
		oout.writeObject (ASCIIWelt);
```

falls das stimmt .... wodurch muss ich die xxxxxx ersetzen?
wenn ich die InputStream oder OutputStream schreibe kommt ne Fehler


----------

